# Wieviel NM auf eine Turbine Kurbel?



## TimTailor (22. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe noch eine alte RF Turbine 4-Kant Kurbel an meinem (alten) HArdtail. Ich habe Die Kurbel mit einer Alu Schraube (mit integriertem Abzieher) verbaut. 
Da sich die Kurbel häufig löst, wollte ich mal Nachfragen, mit wieviel NM ihr di Kurbelschraube anziehen würdet.

Viele Grüße und danke,
Tim


----------



## schattenmann (23. September 2005)

Hy Tim,
nachdem ich an meinem King of Bees, vor vielen Jahren eine Alukurbelschrauben abgetreten habe, verbaue ich nur noch Stahlschrauben,
dafür 40-45 NM und das hält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dubbel (23. September 2005)

ich hab nen drehmomnentschlüssel, der leider nur bis 30 Nm geht.
kann ich da erst mit 10 Nm festdrehen und dann umstellen und einmal mit 30 Nm nachziehen?


----------



## schlappmacher (23. September 2005)

wunderbar, dubbel, aus Real-Satire machen wir nen runnning-gag  

Der Schlappmacher


----------

